# Primary School admission in Canberra for 6 year old



## Darshana (May 4, 2015)

Hello,

We have just been granted 457 subsequent entrant visa and plan to move to Canberra soon from India. My son is 6 year old and I want to know a little about the primary school ( standard 1) admission procedure there. In this matter can anyone please help me out with the following.

1. What is the enrollment procedure in schools there. Is it online or do we need to collect the forms in person.

2. Do they take mid year admission. I suppose the academic year begins from January whereas in India it is from April/June.

Any other help in this matter will be highly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

